# B Kelsall



## Oakesy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone out there has any pictures taken by a photographer who signed his work B KELSALL, sometimes B.K. or just KELSALL. I have seen two pictures of West Bank Dock in Widnes, England, probably from about 1910 in both cases.

I am trying to find out more about this photographer. I have attached one of the images I found on a postcard. I have found another on this forum, same scene but the dock is drained.

Thanks, Paul.


----------

